# Panorama: Echtzeitstrategie in der Krise



## WeberSebastian (3. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Panorama: Echtzeitstrategie in der Krise* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Panorama: Echtzeitstrategie in der Krise


----------



## Kratos333 (3. Januar 2015)

RTS sind weiterhin neben mmorpgs mein Favorit Genre. Nur kommt eben nur noch crap raus. Dota oder towerdefence sind für mich keine RTS! Nur weil es bin der isosicht gespielt wird bedeutet das nichts. 

Ein richtig gutes c&c würde ich sofort nehmen. Nur hat blizzard mit sc2 die Messlatte so hoch gesetzt das das kein anderer Entwickler riskieren will. Titel wie Wargame sind Schund. Da fehlt einfach alles.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Januar 2015)

Ich denke Stillstand und unterirdische Fortsetzungen haben so einige Serien beendet. Moba, TD und Co sind willkommene Spielvarianten, nur was mich nicht richtig ansprechen will sind diese Mikromanagementorgien, wie sie z.B. Starcraft II zelebriert.


----------



## OutsiderXE (3. Januar 2015)

Für mich sind DOTA und co keine Echtzeitstrategiespiele. Das sind Top-Down-Shooter mit alternativer Steuerung und Zielmechanik. Statt MOBA (wat fürn blöder Name; da könnte auch Quake dazuzählen) würd ich einfach Point and Click Shooter sagen.

Wie dem auch sei. Im Prinzip wartet die klassische Echtzeitstrategie nur darauf komplett zu sterben um dann von einem Indie-Studio mit einem Superspiel wiedererweckt zu werden und dann 1000-fach kopiert zu werden.


----------



## WarStorm (3. Januar 2015)

Vor allem das Aussterben der C&C Community finde ich schade. Die offiziellen Server von Generäle, Stunde Null, Alarmstufe Rot, Tiberium Wars und Kanes Rache wurden ja mitte letzten Jahres abgeschalten.

Dennoch kann man noch online spielen, nämlich über ein kleines Programm (CNC Online) von Revora. Einfach Acccount anlegen, programm installieren und wie gewohnt weiter spielen. 

http://cnc-online.net/

Durch die Steam Sales wurden viele Command and Conquer Teile in den letzten Wochen erneut zahlreich verkauft und es kommen neue Spiele online (und auch mehr). Die meissten wissen allerdings nichts von der möglichkeit mittels "CnC Online" den Multiplayer zu spielen.

Ich hoffe nur das die vorhandene Community erhalten bleibt oder mal ein neuer Vernünftiger ableger herauskommt.


----------



## Blacksun84 (3. Januar 2015)

Für mich hat WC3 gezeigt, was mir ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel bieten muss. Eine tolle Kampagne mit Basisbau, Helden und zur Abwechslung Missionen mit begrenzten Einheiten.  Ob sich das Genre nun weiterentwickeln muss, sehe ich fraglich, denn heutige Moorhuhnshooter sind im Kern keinen Deut besser als die Vorgänger aus den mittleren 90ern, die einen mit einer generischen Story irgendwo hineinwarfen und man Unmengen von Gegnern tötet. Gerade Unreal und Half Life zeigten später aber, dass auch Shooter mehr bieten können. Nicht umsonst ist für mich HL 2 der Höhepunkt der Shooter, genau wie WC3 für die Echtzeitstrategie. Ich finde es daher auch sehr schade, dass heutzutage alles auf Multiplayer gemünzt wird und kaum noch Titel mit guter Story in dem Bereich herauskommen, Perlen wie Bioshock Infinite ausgenommen.  Gegen ein neues und tolles AoE hätte ich trotzdem nichts, sowas wie StarCraft 2 packe ich im Multiplayer mit der Kneifzange nicht an, die Kinder von heute mit ihren hundert Klicks in der Sekunde zerstampfen mich mit Anfang 30 in ein paar Minuten. Dann doch lieber Rundenstrategie, so ganz gemütlich alleine und ohne Stress.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Januar 2015)

Also ich mache mir um die Echtzeitstrategie keine Sorgen. Man überlege nur, welche Genres alle schon für tot erklärt wurden: Adventures, Rollenspiele, Rundenstrategie, Weltraum-Simulationen...


----------



## OField (3. Januar 2015)

Finds trollig, dass SC und WC3 die beliebtesten RTS Spiele sind. Habe damals WC3 gespielt, konnte mich mit dem Spiel allerdings einfach nicht anfreunden. Habe wohl das Anti-Blizzard Gen, ich mag so zu sagen kein einziges Spiel dieses Entwicklers. Ich bin ein großer Strategiespielfan, aber es scheint so also würde es die Branche schwieriger haben als andere Genres, Da komplexere RTS Games wohl weniger was für Gelegenheitsspieler sind.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube das Problem bei RTS sind einfach die Einstiegshürden. Immer wenn ich ein RTS sah stelte ich mir unglaublichen Stress vor. Mehr Arbeit als Spaß. Wurde auch unterstrichen durch eine schlechte Erfahrung aus der Kindheit mit RTS (Cossacks 2) wo ich das Tutorial beim besten Willen nicht schaffen konnte weil es verbuggt war, und für die normalen MIssionen zu blöd war. Seit dem hatte ich kein RTS mehr angefasst bis ich dank SC2 Wettbewerbe einfach mal entschieden habe SC2 + Heart of the Swarm zu kaufen. Was soll ich sagen man kann trotzdem darin Spaß haben. Spiele auf normal, und bis jetzt nur zweimal eine Mission neu starten müssen. Mein Clicks per Minute sind miserabel aber irgendwie gehts schon. Die tolle Story hilft bestimmt auch sehr. Also ein bisschen traurig bin ich schon dass das Genre angeblich genau dann stirbt wenn ich es "wiedergefunden" habe.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Januar 2015)

Ich mache mich jetzt sicher unbeliebt, aber wenn, vermisse ich RTS-Spiele mit Basenbau.


----------



## Imba-Noob (3. Januar 2015)

Das größte Problrém von Echtzeitstrategiespielen ist eben die Echtzeit. Manchmal ist es unpassend einige Minuten afk zu sein weil die Zeit im Spiel weiter vergeht und möglicherweise wichtige Ereignisse in der Zeit eintreten. Umgekehrt kann man wenn man grad nicht weiter kommt und erst mal Ressourcen braucht oder auf Aktionen des Gegners wartet getrost gezielt afk gehen.

Das ist glücklicherweise beim noch lebenden und älterem Hauptgenre, den Rundenstrategiespielen, nicht so. Diese empfinde ich als viel reizvoller und angenehmer.

Allerdings wird sich auch jedes noch so beliebte Genre irgendwann in der Krise befinden - und auch irgendwann wieder herauskommen und zumindest als Nische weiterleben, denn neu erfinden können sich Spaten in der Regel nicht. Den Adventures ist dies passiert, danach kamen de Rollenspiele, zurzeit stecken MMO(RPGs) in der Krise, die nächsten werden in 1 - 3 Jahren die Sandboxspiele sein.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2015)

Ich möchte nur mal anmerken, dass Legacy of the void das 2. Addon, nicht das 3. Addon ist.
Der 3. Starcraft 2 Teil wenn man so will, nicht aber das 3. Addon.
Übrigens kann man Hots jederzeit ausprobieren (Registrierung nötig)


----------



## ElReloaded (3. Januar 2015)

Also ich sehe das so:
pure Echtzeitstrategie, alles prima -> Gewinnsucht der Publisher -> Ausweitung Spielerbasis -> hinzu Action-Echtzeitstrategie -> Basisbau doof -> komplexe Techtrees doof -> Spiele die länger als 30 Minuten laufen doof -> überhaupt: Spieler für anspruchsvolles Gameplay zu doof -> funktioniert, die Actionfans entdecken das Action-Echtzeitstrategie-Genre -> aber: die Echtzeitstrategie-Fans verlieren zuerst ihre Spielmechaniken (Basisbau, Wirtschaft, Planung, raffinierte Angriffspläne) -> dann die Lust -> dann den Glauben an gute Echtzeitstrategiespiele -> die Actionsfans spielen Echtzeitstrategie -> raus kommt zuerst Starcraft -> und dann die MOBAs.

Die guten alten Echtzeitstrategen sind noch da, es gibt für sie nur keine Spiele mehr. Man kann etwas ausweichen auf Rundenstrategiespiele a la Civ. Echten Strategiespielen a la Europa Universalis fehlt der Basisbau. Heute glauben die Publisher die Spielerbasis sei zu klein für ein reinrassiges Echtzeitstrategiespiel. Zeit für die unabhängigen Entwickler.


----------



## Malifurion (3. Januar 2015)

Das RTS kommt bestimmt wieder irgendwann zurück, so wie es grad mit Space Simulationen und Pixel Adventures vorangeht. Da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ich versteh eigentlich nicht, warum das Spielprinzip so stressig sein soll. Im Multiplayer vielleicht, da muss man schnell sein aber im Singleplayer? Wenn ich mich an Cossacks oder WC3 zurückerinnere, waren die KI usw. auch net so pralle, dass ich jetzt Schweißperlen auf der Stirn gehabt hätte. Ich seh RTS als Echtzeit Knobelspiel mit bissl Action drinn. Nen Horrorshooter bewirkt mehr Stress als ein RTS.


----------



## Batze (3. Januar 2015)

Sobald die Big Publisher rausgefunden haben wie man in einem RTS Game Microtransaktionen, Shop und Pflicht Online für Solo Game einbauen kann um den Spieler zu schröpfen, dann kommt auch da wieder was.
Daran liegt es und an nichts anderen.


----------



## phildon (3. Januar 2015)

Ich muß sagen das beste RTS der neueren Generation, ist CoH (Company Of Heroes), da wurde das RTS Genre auch ein bisschen verändert.

Erstens wegen der Taktik und zweitens da dort die Einheiten nicht nur als Kanonenfutter dienen, sondern viel mehr wert sind, man muß nur wissen wie man sie einsetzt, da kann sogar ein kleiner Infantrietrupp nen Königstiger killen.

Dazu kommt dann noch das Deckungssystem und die Physikengine, sowas hat bisher noch kein richtiges RTS geboten.

Und wenn man das ganze dann noch mit Mods wie z.b. Decade Mod Extended aufpäppelt ist stundenlanges süchteln garantiert.

Meine längste CoH Partie liegt bei ca. 14h, und es war in keinem Moment langweilig.


----------



## IceGamer (3. Januar 2015)

Erstaunlich, was hier alles als Echtzeitstrategie angepriesen wird... DOTA?? Das hat mal gar nichts mit nem RTS gemeinsam, außer den Ursprung in WC3, da gehts doch nur um Action (nicht falsch verstehen, Ich fand dota damals auch ziemlich geil, aber mit nem klassischen rts hat das nichts am hut).

Für mich ist ein wahres RTS-Spiel ein Spiel mit Basenbau. Ich konnte mich nie mit Company of Heroes anfreunden und Civilisation etc. ist auch was ganz anderes.
C&C und AoE waren einfach das Non plus Ultra (in den 90ern) und wurden dann später durch etwas komplexere Spiele wie  Stronghold erweitert. Warum der Einstieg in solche Spiele allerdings recht schwer sein soll, ist mir ein Rätsel. Sind die Kinder von Heute einfach nur dümmer oder?? Schwer war damals der Einstieg in eine Helikoptersimulation, ohne Handbuch ging gar nichts, aber ein RTS war doch immer recht simpel erklärt: Bau Bauhof, mehr Grbäude werden freigeschaltet, bau Gebäude X und Gebäude Y wird frei. Einheit A braucht Technologie B etc. Und zumindest bei den modernen Vertretern wurde das doch direkt ingame angezeigt.
Komplizierter wurde es dann später, als eben nicht nur Erz und Stein/Gold gab, sondern komplette Produktionszyklen erstellt werden mussten (bsp. Anno). Zudem bestand ja auch immer die Möglichkeit, ein Spiel mal auf "einfach" zu spielen, teilweise sogar auf "sehr leicht" bei AoE. Wenn ich absolut keine Ahnung von einem Genre habe, sollte man das ja mal ausprobieren. Da konnte man ja praktisch nicht verlieren...

Ich wünsche mir wieder gute RTS, mit Basenbau und dem Fokus auf Krieg. Wirtschaft aufbauen, wie in Anno, macht zwar spaß, aber den Gegner zu plätten ist einfach besser 


Das Genre ging aber auch etwas unter, weil z.B. C&C zu Klamauk verwurstet wurde und Stronghold auch nur elendige Fortsetzungen bekommen hat. Man sieht es doch an Starcraft 2. Das Spiel läuft, es ist klasse umgesetzt und ist für mich ein klassisches RTS. Man kann nur nicht vom Kunden erwarten, dass man ihm nur Müll im RTS-Bereich anbietet und dann auf einmal keiner mehr spielen will


----------



## belakor602 (3. Januar 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Das RTS kommt bestimmt wieder irgendwann zurück, so wie es grad mit Space Simulationen und Pixel Adventures vorangeht. Da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ich versteh eigentlich nicht, warum das Spielprinzip so stressig sein soll. Im Multiplayer vielleicht, da muss man schnell sein aber im Singleplayer? Wenn ich mich an Cossacks oder WC3 zurückerinnere, waren die KI usw. auch net so pralle, dass ich jetzt Schweißperlen auf der Stirn gehabt hätte. Ich seh RTS als Echtzeit Knobelspiel mit bissl Action drinn. Nen Horrorshooter bewirkt mehr Stress als ein RTS.



Ist es auch nicht, wenn man es mal probiert hat. Gut Cossacks war mir damals schon stressig und ich war auch schlichtweg zu dumm dafür, war aber auch 8 oder so.
Aber die Sache ist, es schaut stressig aus, vom zuschauen. Ich kannte RTS meist von SC2 Tournaments, da die echt spannend zum zuschauen sind. Allerdings was da abgeht, auweia. Erst als ich es selbst probiert hab bin ich drauf gekommen dass es geht. Ist zwar nicht das gemütlichste Genre, aber so stressig ist es nicht.


----------



## BladeWND (3. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das die Titel teilweise einfach nur noch auf Hardcore Gamer ausgelegt sind. Ein C&C oder Warcraft konnte man einfach spielen ohne viel zu wissen und es machte Spaß. Jedes Gebäude konnte man direkt erkennen für was es da war. 
Heute muss man sich in die Spiele schon rein denken, klar es gibt viele die möchten das aber mich schreckt das einfach ab.
Ein C&C mit tollen Filmen und toller Story fände ich jedenfalls gut.
Ich zocke im Moment Alarmstufe Rot 3 und es macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## phildon (3. Januar 2015)

@IceGamer
Bei CoH kann man sehr wohl Basen bauen, vor allem wenn man einen der großen Mods installiert hat.

Man baut zwar nicht wie z.b. bei C&C Kraftwerke, Raffinerien, Silos usw. und muß sich auch nicht direkt mit Rohstoffen versorgen.

Aber man hat ein Hauptquartier, baut unterschiedliche Gebäude für verschiedene Einheiten oder Erweiterungen, baut Stützpunkte um die Gebiete auf der Karte zu erobern und hat dann noch ne Menge Verteidigungsgebäude z.b. Bunker, Panzertürme, Feste Haubitzen, Schützengräben, Artillerie, Mienenfelder, Zäune usw...

Es ist also noch ein echtes RTS.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2015)

Aber Echtzeitstrategie ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (u.a. Company of Heroes 2, Anno) wirklich zu einem Nischengenre verkommen.

Mir fehlt ein C&C-Nachfolger, ein neues Earth 2140/2150, ein Nachfolger von Ruse u.s.w. Mir kommts so vor als erleidet die Echtzeitstrategie so eine Phase wie früher mal die RPG. Fast vergessen bis zu einer (hoffentlichen Reaktivierung.


----------



## Sanador (3. Januar 2015)

Heutzutage werden nun mal Spiele für den dümmsten anzunehmenden User entwickelt!
Und nein, das soll keine elitäre Aussage eines PC-Spielers sein, aber schauen wir uns doch mal an, was aus komplexeren Genre geworden ist.
Taktikshooter à la Rainbow Six: Ravenshield...weg, Rollenspiele mit umfassenden Regelwerk weg, Simulationen aller Art weg, Manager-Spiele weg und RTS siehe Artikel ebenso weg.
Klar kann man nun mit Kickstarter oder von Spielen, welche von einer Handvoll Leuten entwickelt wird, anfangen. Aber ich meine Rede ist von Spielen mit hohem Bugdet wie beispielsweise *Microsoft Flight Simulator X*.


----------



## Lurelein (3. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Heutzutage werden nun mal Spiele für den dümmsten anzunehmenden User entwickelt!
> Und nein, das soll keine elitäre Aussage eines PC-Spielers sein, aber schauen wir uns doch mal an, was aus komplexeren Genre geworden ist.
> Taktikshooter à la Rainbow Six: Ravenshield...weg, Rollenspiele mit umfassenden Regelwerk weg, Simulationen aller Art weg, Manager-Spiele weg und RTS siehe Artikel ebenso weg.
> Klar kann man nun mit Kickstarter oder von Spielen, welche von einer Handvoll Leuten entwickelt wird, anfangen. Aber ich meine Rede ist von Spielen mit hohem Bugdet wie beispielsweise *Microsoft Flight Simulator X*.



Das ist grundsätzlich falsch. Anscheinend weißt du nicht was es alles für Perlen in den Genres da draußen gibt. Und Ravenshield war auch schon easy im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern  Das Genre scheint aber wirklich nicht mehr zu existieren. Flight ist nicht mal im Ansatz eine gute Simulation gewesen, da gab es weitaus bessere und komplexere.

Dann zu den anderen Punkten, die Zielgruppe von damals ist auch älter geworden. Ich möchte mich nicht mehr durch ein Planescape Torment oder ähnliches durcharbeiten. Auch will ich gar keine mega komplexen RPGs mehr. Ich möchte gut Unterhalten werden und meinen Spaß haben. Ich habe keine Zeit mehr dafür mich Stundenlang einzuarbeiten und Regelwerke zu studieren. Das ging noch als ich Schüler und Student war, aber die Zeiten sind nun auch schon lange vorbei.

Manager Spiele Weg? Schau mal auf Steam ...
RTS hat man SCII und ein paar indie Titel, genauso die HD Versionen von AoE2 und Mythology.

Triple A Titel wird es da nicht mehr viele geben (RTS), dafür ist die Käuferschicht einfach zu gering. Das Genre ist festgefahren und Innovationen kann man da auch nicht mehr bringen. EA hat C&C gekillt, obwohl sie mit Tiberium Konflikt und dem Addon sowie Red Alert 3 2 geile Spiele abgeliefert haben. Danach haben sie dann verkackt.


----------



## Sanador (3. Januar 2015)

Ravenshield wurde weiterentwickelt und ja, es wurde somit auch leichter, dennoch ist es seinen Wurzeln treu geblieben.

"RTS hat man SCII": Ist das nicht traurig, dass ein einst so populäres Genre nur noch *ein* großes Spiel aus dem Jahre 2010 zu bieten hat? Und wie in meinem vorigen Post erwähnt, beziehe ich mich aus dem Mangel an AAA-Titeln und nicht von Indis oder lieblosen HD-Remakes.

Hier geb ich dir recht, die Käuferschicht ist in diesem Bereich merklich geringer als in den Action-Spielen. 
Ich will ja auch keine 100 Millionen Produktionen, aber wenn man ab und an sieht, wie weit oben in den Verkaufscharts *Age of Empires 3* noch ist, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass ein einstelliges Millionen-Projekt durchaus profitabel sein kann.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2015)

man kann die sache auch anders betrachten: 
wirklich populär war das genre eigentlich nur gegen mitte/ende der 1990er bis anfang der 2000er jahre.
und losgetreten hat den boom damals c&c. 
nach dessen release meinte ja wirklich jeder, einen klon auf den markt schmeißen zu müssen.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (3. Januar 2015)

ich will doch nur ein c&c haben was an tw3 und red alert anschließen kan 

MIT BASEBAU ohne fucking dlc transaktionsscheiß

neues empire earth wäre auch was

oder NEN GESCHEITES NEUES STRONGHOLD

ich bin mit rts games aufgewachsen und habe sie direkt geliebt 

ich könnt echt heulen wen ich sehe was ea aus cnc gemacht hat (cnc4,red alert 3)


----------



## DarthPanda (3. Januar 2015)

blizzard soll doch einfach mal ein wc4 raushauen, dass würde ich dann wieder so totsuchten 

aber bis das passiert, bin ich 50 und wohl nicht mehr daran interessiert xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2015)

Es lag auch einfach an der Qualität, egal ob man bei C&C oder Stronghold schaut, um mal 2 zu nennen. Die Reihen wurden von Spiel zu Spiel immer schlechter. Oftmals Probleme mit Bugs oder die Spiele wurden komplett an den Zielgruppen vorbei entwickelt, sodass am Ende gar niemand zugegriffen hat. So hat man dem ganzen Genre großen Schaden zugefügt. Es fehlt einfach mal wieder ein richtiges Knallerspiel, dann würde sich das meiner Meinung nach wieder ändern. Rundenstrategie war auch mal nahezu tot und läuft mittlerweile wieder richtig gut, durch Spiele wie XCom zum Beispiel.


----------



## lead341 (3. Januar 2015)

Im RTS-Bereich - Starcraft 2 eingeschlossen - sehe ich (ganz subjektiv beurteilt) keine Weiterentwicklung seit den Neunzigern, sondern eher eine Casualisierung - für mich gleichbedeutend mit Devolution. Klar, eine gute Story, gute Grafik, ausgetüfteltes und intelligentes gameplay sind wichtige Grundvoraussetzungen - das liefert bspw. ein Starcraft 2 alles. Aber die wichtiges Zutat bei einem RTS ist für mich ein episches Spielgefühl. Und episch heißt hier eben auch, dass Missionen noch nicht nach 20 oder 30 min vorbei sind (ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen stressigen- und Zeitmissionen), sondern auch mal mehrere Stunden dauern können. Ich fand es in den Neunzigern unglaublich motivierend, "klein" anzufangen, eine Basis hochzuziehen, sich (in den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden) zu überlegen, wie man die ersten Gegner abwehrt. Dann: die Phase der schrittweisen Konsolidierung, langsames Expandieren, die ersten kleinen Scharmützel - bis hin zur finalen epischen Schlacht. Und das ganze über 2 Stunden (oder länger) - das hat unglaublich motiviert und Spaß gemacht. Mit den heutigen extrem stressigen (Zeitkomponente) Kurzmissionen (< 30 min) kommt bei mir einfach keine rechte Freude auf. 
"Baue eine Basis auf und vernichte den Gegner" - auf den ersten Blick mag diese "klassische Neunziger Jahre" Missionsbeschreibung langweilig, eintönig klingen. Aber genau das war es m.E. nie. Dieses Spielprinzip ist zeitlos und mir viele Male lieber als die "innovativen" Kurzzeit-Missionen, die zwar gut und einfallsreich inszeniert sind, man aber vor lauter Stress und Kürze das Spiel als solches, die kleinen Details etc. nicht genießen kann.


----------



## Batze (3. Januar 2015)

@lead341
Das stimmt soweit was du da schreibst.

Allerdings solltest du dann SC streichen. Denn SC hat eventuell einiges von dem, aber vor allem eines, Stress Stress und nochmal Stress und im Multiplayer noch stressiger.
Ich selbst bin auch totaler Fan von RTS Spielen, vor allem natürlich C&C.
SC und SC2 habe ich auch.
SC2 habe ich die Story ca. bis zur Hälfte gespielt, dann war schluss, den Mist konnte ich mir nicht mehr länger antuen.
Von den C&C Teilen habe ich alle gespielt, alle beide Parteien, alles durch.
Genauso die Earth 21xx Serie, genauso toll.
Von dem überragendem AoE wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.
Damit will ich sagen, SC konnte mich nie fesseln, eben wegen dem Stress Faktor.


----------



## Cibox (3. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Heutzutage werden nun mal Spiele für den dümmsten anzunehmenden User entwickelt!
> Und nein, das soll keine elitäre Aussage eines PC-Spielers sein, aber schauen wir uns doch mal an, was aus komplexeren Genre geworden ist.
> Taktikshooter à la Rainbow Six: Ravenshield



OT: Ich weiß nicht welches Rainbow Six es war, aber mit der Serie hab ich einer meiner besten MP-LAN-Erlebnisse gehabt. Damals haben wir zu 5 sageundschreibe 4 STUNDEN gebraucht und so eine freakin Geiselbefreiung gebraucht.. jeder musste dabei perfekt getimed in ein gebäude eindringen und die Geiselnehmer eliminieren... Allein schon die Abläufe zu erarbeiten hat ewig gedauert... 

@ death-of-RTS: Ich möchte *auf keinen Fall* ein C&C 6(?) das "_einfach genauso ist wie C&C 1_" ... denn just das war imho Schuld für den Niedergang der Serie!
 Es hat nämlich einen guten Grund gegeben warum C&C nicht einfach ein Dune III wurde. Westwood hat sich damit damals von den Zwängen der Dune-Novelle befreit und mit dem C&C-Universum für mich noch immer _*das_* beste Games-Szenario geschaffen: allein schon die Idee vom Tiberium-Minerals ist imho genauso episch wie das Beamen bei Star Trek! Gepaart mit der rundum erneuerten Dune II - Steuerung und einer der besten Musik-Untermalung auf weiter Flur, ist es kein Wunder warum man 20 Jahre noch immer von einem Meilenstein redet... 
Apropos: Wie o.a. Post oben richtig bemerkt gibt es *unzählige* Games der damaligen goldenen 90igern die als Meilensteine gehandelt werden und ständig Opfer von "Grabschändungen" werden... z.B. UFO, Syndicate, Mechwarrior etc.
Warum? Weil die heutigen großen Entwicklerstudios nur Projekte (d.h. man will am Anfang schon wissen, wo die Reise hingeht und welche Marge zu erwarten ist) durchziehen und keine Entwicklungsprozesse starten wollen. Ein Grund dafür ist sicher das große finanzielle Risiko, aber ich unterstelle auch den Management Dummheit! Denn große Studios wie EA oder Ubisoft könnten sich es locker leisten ein Team anzuheuern, dass *ohne Druck* wieder mal richtig kreativ sein und ein komplett neues Spiel entwickeln darf... stattdessen werden aber Million verschleudert um jedes Jahr ein AC, COD, und alle 5 Jahre Mal ein GTA rauszuquetschen...


----------



## Aglareba (3. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, dass die Anzahl der Strategiespieler zurückgegangen ist, weil es keine wirklichen Strategiespiele mehr gibt - es sei denn man ist Starcraft Fan. Da ich dem Spiel nichts abgewinnen kann, gibt es eigentlich keinen Titel in moderner Grafik mehr.
Age of Empires HD sieht halt echt altbacken aus und die modernsten Ausgaben der Reihen waren meist schon Flops (C&C: Tiberium Dawn, Age of Empires 3).
Auf den Tablets findet man leider auch nur entweder schlechte Grafik oder F2P-Modelle ohne wirkliche Echtzeitstrategie. Von dem angekündigten AoE-iPad-Ableger (2015) "Age of Empires: World Domination" erwarte ich mir auch nichts.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch über Kickstarter endlich ein Spiel, dass zeigt, dass klassische Strategiespiele mit langen Aufbau- und Kampfphasen noch genug Abnehmer finden. Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen...


----------



## Sheggo (3. Januar 2015)

@Peter_Bathge:
da wir sind komplett unterschiedlicher Meinung. In meinem kleinen, aus den 90ern stammenden LAN-Freundeskreis sind es besonders die Basenbau-Spiele, die noch immer gezockt werden (besonders Starcraft 1 und Age of Empires 2). Bei Starcraft 2 habe ich erst jetzt die Zerg-Kampagne begonnen, obwohl das Spiel schon zu Release gekauft habe. und was soll ich sagen? Die Story und das Spielkonzept können mich nicht fesseln. Ich spiele viel lieber im Skirmish gegen KI, und dort gibts erstmal Basenbau und Ressourcen-Sammlung.
Das letzte (für mich) großartige RTS Spiel war Supreme Commander (mit Erweiterung)!
Company of Heroes 1 fand ich ziemlich gut und erfrischend. Teil 2 war mir zu öde (sehr seltsame KI und unschöne Missionen).

Und was zocke ich momentan am liebsten? Space Engineers, Minecraft, Kerbal Space Program und zum Abreagieren Fallout New Vegas  
Also alles wieder "old-school-Aufbau-Spiele". Hatte große Hoffnungen auf Planetary Annihilation gesetzt, aber leider sind die Supreme Commander Schwächen mitgenommen worden und die "Kampagne" ist mir zu schlecht.

Weiterhin finde ich es komisch, dass man (klar witzige) Spiele wie Plants vs Zombie oder TD Games als "Weiterentwicklung" von Starcraft, C&C, Warcraft, etc anpreist????? Das ist ja wohl ne ganz andere Liga und noch nicht mal AAA Games 
Klar wandelt sich die Spielerschaft und es gibt eine neue Generation. Aber auch diese Generation kann doch lernen, dass man abends EINE MISSION schafft, und nicht EIN SPIEL!?


----------



## ms-heimnetz (3. Januar 2015)

Also bei Strategiespielen muss ich immer an "Company of Heroes" denken ( am liebsten mit der Europe at war mod) oder "Cossacks 2 Napoleonic Wars". Ist einfach nur genial und man kann das Spiel bis zum letzten Rest ausdehnen. Ansonsten gab es eher wenige Titel. "Empire Earth" 1 und 2 und "Die Schlacht um Mittelerde", aber sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Alle anderen Spiele wo ähnlich sind haben z.B. den Basenaufbau nicht mehr drin oder es fehlt eines der anderen wichtigen Elemente.


----------



## Chronik (4. Januar 2015)

Zum Thema: "Command & Conquer-Reihe ... entwickelten sich über die Jahre grafisch weiter, spielerisch tat sich aber kaum etwas".
Naja bei C&C schon und zwar "flexibler Basen bau" wenn man das so nennen kann?
Das was EA mit C&C gamacht hat würde ich mich schämen, wenn ich bei EA arbeiten würde, was ich aber glücklischer weiße nicht tuhe.
Ich muss aber auch sagen das ich EA nicht besonders mag! Mit C&C hats angefangen und mit NFS geht es weiter, usw, ect. pp, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Panth (4. Januar 2015)

Ich teile meine Meinung mit Petra Fröhlich. Erst hat man eine Phase, wo man seine Basis baut und sie verteidigt, a la Towerdefense, danach geht man in die Offensive. Haben vor kurzem noch Generals, C&C 3, aoe 2 hd ausgepackt und mit einigen Freunden gezockt. Es hat uns so viel Spaß gemacht, als wären wir verdurstende in der heutigen Strategiespiele-Wüste.  Company of Heroes 2? Planetary Anhilation? Dota? Lässt mich zugegebener Maßen alles völlig kalt. Ich kann vielleicht auch nicht erklären warum, aber Basenbau ist für mich einer der Kernelemente, ohne fühlt es sich für mich einfach falsch an. Dennoch, toller Artikel und zur richtigen Zeit, hoffe einige angehende Programmierer werden auf das Thema aufmerksam und ändern etwas an der Situation.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2015)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Das größte Problrém von Echtzeitstrategiespielen ist eben die Echtzeit. Manchmal ist es unpassend einige Minuten afk zu sein weil die Zeit im Spiel weiter vergeht und möglicherweise wichtige Ereignisse in der Zeit eintreten. Umgekehrt kann man wenn man grad nicht weiter kommt und erst mal Ressourcen braucht oder auf Aktionen des Gegners wartet getrost gezielt afk gehen.
> 
> Das ist glücklicherweise beim noch lebenden und älterem Hauptgenre, den Rundenstrategiespielen, nicht so. Diese empfinde ich als viel reizvoller und angenehmer.
> 
> Allerdings wird sich auch jedes noch so beliebte Genre irgendwann in der Krise befinden - und auch irgendwann wieder herauskommen und zumindest als Nische weiterleben, denn neu erfinden können sich Spaten in der Regel nicht. Den Adventures ist dies passiert, danach kamen de Rollenspiele, zurzeit stecken MMO(RPGs) in der Krise, die nächsten werden in 1 - 3 Jahren die Sandboxspiele sein.


Klar kann man, wenn es kein MP ist afk gehen. Escape Taste nehmen und gut ist es. Mann, mann...


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Klar kann man, wenn es kein MP ist afk gehen. Escape Taste nehmen und gut ist es. Mann, mann...



vorallem
mal ehrlich, auch bei einem Rundenstrategiespiel kann man nicht wirklich AFK gehen, denn dann wartet der andere bzw. man hat Rundenzeitbeschränkung
Wobei die Aussage von dem dämlich ist in Anbetracht das du bei den Allerwenigsten MP Spielen mal eben weggehen kannst und von daher die ganze Herleitung schon nicht stimmt


----------



## Juandissimo (4. Januar 2015)

Ich würde mich extrem über ein Generäle 2 oder eine AOE Fortsetzung freuen.
Die Heutigen Strategiespiele sind einfach nicht dasselbe wie damals,daß Basen aufbauen gehört für mich unweigerlich dazu.
Wenn man in die Gebäude Zeit,rescourcen,forschung investiert hat,tut es einem schon weh wenn es angegriffen wird.Da macht man schon mehr es wirklich zu verteidigen.
Die gute alte Zeit. (verdammt,fühl ich mich grad Alt ^^)


----------



## willkeinen (4. Januar 2015)

Würde mich auch auf ein Age of Empires 4 freuen. Mir gefällt es seine Basis aufzubauen und nach und nach alles zu optimieren. Vor allem gefällt mir an den neueren Spielen das Heldensystem überhaupt nicht. Ich gewinne lieber eine Schlacht aus verschiedenen Einheiten, als mich auf den Held mit seinen speziellen Fähigkeiten zu konzentrieren.
Spiele wie Warcraft 3 oder Starcraft sind mir persönlich viel zu hektisch.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (4. Januar 2015)

Aglareba schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Anzahl der Strategiespieler zurückgegangen ist, weil es keine wirklichen Strategiespiele mehr gibt - es sei denn man ist Starcraft Fan.



Also Strategiespiele gibts ziemlich viele, nur eben nicht in Echtzeit. Ein Rundenstrategiespiel ist m.M.n. leichter zu entwickeln und kann auf mehr Plattformen portiert werden als ein Bedienungstechnisch anspruchsvolles RTS-Game.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, ich bin echt der einzige Mensch auf dem Planeten, der die Warhammer : Dawn of War Reihe besser fand, als die Dawn of War 2- Reihe. DIe Teile waren für mich pure Echtzeitstrategie und hat Spiele wie CoH salonfähig werden lassen. Der Grundstein mit strategischem Einnehmen von Kartenpunkten wurde hier gelegt, aber es gab eben auch den Basenbau, der mir grade in CoH zu kurz kommt, da er da noch simpler ist, als in Dawn of War.

Mobas zählen für mich eigentlich nicht als Echtzeitstrategiespiele, sondern eher als teambasierte Multiplayer-Titel.

Echtzeitstrategie war bei mir früher wirklich das am meistvertretende Genre auf meinem Rechner; ich habe alle Age of Empires Teile, Die Stronghold Spiele, Age of Mythology und wie sie alle hießen, rauf und runter gespielt. DAS waren Echtzeitstrategietitel. Schade, das sowas heute der Fokus nicht mehr auf solchen SPielen liegt. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen remasterten Versionen, die man sich meiner Meinung nach hätte schenken können, weil sie für mich keine Verbesserungen darstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Der Grundstein mit strategischem Einnehmen von Kartenpunkten wurde hier gelegt



das gabs schon in z, also etliche jahre früher.


----------



## dimmie76 (4. Januar 2015)

*Echtzeitstrategie Spiele sterben langsam wie die Adventure aus.*

Ich liebe Dawn of War,Company of Heros aber Battleforge war sehr gut.Leider ist es bei den E-Strategie spielen wie bei den Adventures das die Spielehersteller nichts an den Spielen verdienen da sie nicht Rentabel sind und nur für den PC verkauft werden.Ich finde es sehr schade da ich diese Generes liebe und die schönsten Zeiten vor dem Computer verbracht.


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2015)

dimmie76 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Dawn of War,Company of Heros aber Battleforge war sehr gut.Leider ist es bei den E-Strategie spielen wie bei den Adventures das die Spielehersteller nichts an den Spielen verdienen da sie nicht Rentabel sind und nur für den PC verkauft werden.Ich finde es sehr schade da ich diese Generes liebe und die schönsten Zeiten vor dem Computer verbracht.



in welcher Alternativen Realität sind denn bitte Point&Click Adventures tot?
Bzw. wenn die "Tot" sind, warum gibt es dann soviele?


----------



## Taiwez (4. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das gabs schon in z, also etliche jahre früher.



Ich meinte das auch eher auf CoH und Dawn of War 2 bezogen, weil die Thematik in den beiden Spielereihen ja quasi im Mittelpunkt gestanden hat, mir aber das Balancing zwischen Basenbau und strategischem Punkteeinnehmen in der ersten Dawn of War-Reihe besser gefallen hat.

Ich habe das aber auch ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt, da bin ich ehrlich.


----------



## USA911 (5. Januar 2015)

Für mich ist der Finanzielle Aspekt, der kleinste. Denn die Anzahl der PC Spieler hat sich genauso gesteigert, wie die allgemeinen Kosten, daher würde dieser Aspekt +/- 0 ausfallen. Allerdings haben sich die Studios so aufgebläht, das die Grundkosten des gesamt Konzerns höher ist, so das sie sich mit einer Gewinnmarge von Bsp. 2 € bei einem Spiel wie damals, heute nicht zufriden geben würden, da muß heute schon 5€ rauskommen, sonst kann man ja seine Bilanzzahlen nicht signifikant steigern.

Ebenso passt es nicht in das Konzept der Publisher das Strategiespiele hauptsächlich Singelplayer sind, da kann man dann schlecht online Zwang verkaufen, sowie Ingame-Transaktionen erklären. Ebenso muß der Spielumfang dadurch deutlich gesteigert werden, da ja länger an einer Mission gespielt wird und somit muß viel mehr Liebe ins Detail gesteckt werden. Alleine eine Einheit hatte ja 5(fiktive Zahl nicht mehr sicher) Aussehen bei Age of Empires. Pro Epoche ein anderes. Da ist dann die Frage, sind die Publisher überhaupt bereit soviel Detailbessesenheit zu unterstützen oder bleiben sie dann lieber auf dem guten alten "kopieren und einsetzen" Prinzip?

In meinen Augen wäre es auf jeden Fall machbar ein erfolgreiches Strategiespiel auf den Markt zuwerfen. Es würde auch hohe Absatzzahlen haben, allerdings würde es nie den Konzerngewinn signifikant steigern wie es ein aufpoliertes BF4 oder Far Cry gemacht hat...


----------



## Grolt (5. Januar 2015)

RTS hat das selbe Problem wie viele andere Genres oder derrren Unterklassen auch. Sie sind nicht mehr Massenkompatibel. Es ist mittlerweile ein Nischengenre an das sich kaum noch ein großer Entwickler traut, auch weil es nicht genügend Gewinn abwirft. Zumindest nicht in dem Maßstab der erwünscht ist. Und wenn doch eine alte Serie ausgekramt wird, wird sie total umgekrempelt ( siehe C&C 4 oder dieser Online-Ablerger der zum Glück eingestellt wurde).

Das Klassische RTS heute immer noch funktioniert zeigen die ganzen alten Klassiker. C&C 1 und Red Alert, Warcraft 2, Starcraft, Age of Empires etc. Diese Spiele funktionieren auch heute noch. Trotz etwas veralteter Bedinung. Starcraft 2 war/ist ja der beste Beweis dafür.


----------



## ebug5 (15. Januar 2015)

Shelley ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie die Publisher nur noch auf Massenware und "Häppchen" aus sind. Bloß nicht einen Spieler länger als 20 min an ein Level binden. Und von wegen die Qualität sei besser als damals, das ist nicht mehr als grafische Augenwischerei!

Prozentual gesehen muss ein Entwickler doch heutzutage nur noch 10% der Spieler erreichen und hat damit noch mehr Exemplare verkauft als damals bei 100%.
Nur reicht ein kleiner Gewinn heutzutage ja keinem Publisher mehr.

Die junge Generation wird doch durch die ganzen Mini- und Browserschrott"-spiele" so verhunzt, dass die gar nicht mehr mit einem simplen C&C klarkommen.

Das Alles betrifft allerdings andere Genre genauso, wie im Artikel erwähnte Ego-Shooter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2015)

Die ganz alten RTS-Klassiker packe ich hin und wieder gerne aus. "C&C: Alarmstufe Rot", "WarCraft 2", "Dune 2",... Basis errichten, Defensive ausbauen, eine Streitmacht produzieren und dann altmodische Tankrushs auf den Computer-Gegner... Hach ja... Damals war alles noch so einfach... Und machte trotzdem Spaß...


----------

